# Kala & Luna Have Their First Show This Weekend!



## KalaMama (Nov 20, 2009)

Hi all, thought I would let you all know that Kala and Luna are entered into their first show for this coming Sat. and Sun. They are both in HCC(kala pic that is also in her 52 week thread attached just for fun). She will look better than this, I have a great mentor who will be handling Luna and helping me groom both girls to their full potential. There is one other bitch showing and she will also be in HCC. Wish us luck!! I will update with pics and news as it comes.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Best of luck at the show! Quincy has a show this weekend too. Hopefully we will have loads of news to share.


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

Good luck!!! Cant' wait to see the fully groomed up pics of her tooooooo


----------



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

Good Luck! Will be waiting to hear about your experience and see pics!


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

HURRAY! Good luck to you !


----------



## KalaMama (Nov 20, 2009)

*Stage 2 of 4*


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

ohhhh she looks GREAT!!!!!!


----------



## 4theLOVEofPOODLES (May 13, 2010)

She's looking great! Good luck and remember to have fun!


----------



## KalaMama (Nov 20, 2009)

Thanks all! Luna won breed for 2 points. I will post a photo tomorrow. She did pretty well for her first go out and looked really good. Thanks for all the support


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

way to go Luna!! 
I can't wait to see photos!!!


----------



## Winnow (Jan 2, 2010)

Congratulations cant wait to see the picture


----------



## Feralpudel (Jun 28, 2010)

Woohoo! Big congratulations!!


----------



## tintlet (Nov 24, 2009)

Wonderful!!!! Congratulations!!!!


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

Good job. Did you email Laurel Berg to ask about the scissored cap? She said that someone from Hawaii contacted her and I said that I thought I knew who that was. :biggrin1:


----------



## KalaMama (Nov 20, 2009)

cbrand said:


> Good job. Did you email Laurel Berg to ask about the scissored cap? She said that someone from Hawaii contacted her and I said that I thought I knew who that was. :biggrin1:


Hi cbrand, no not me but I think I know who Although, I would really like to contact Laurel for future reference. If we don't get majors here or if I move back to the mainland before Luna finishes, it would be great to see if Laurel had a spot when the time comes. Our inspiration photos for this groom were both dogs Laurel was handling. Pretty cool. 

She took breed again today so we are up to 4 points total. Although not to take away from little Miss Kala who was a jewel to show and so sweet and good in the ring. She did so wonderfully for her first shows. She needs even more hair than Luna. I got a photo of Kala just for fun but they have to mail that one to me. I handled Kala and Luna was handled by Charlene Shelton. The judge was Mrs. Patricia A. Gellerman yesterday and Robert Widden today.


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

Wow! I think that trim looks fantastic!!! I LOVE the tight jacket and the scooped in neck.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Congratulations!! They both look great. I can see the cut on Luna best and I also like the way it looks._


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Yahooo!!!!! Way to go!!!!


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

Kalamama - best of luck! We'll be rooting for you!:cheers2:


----------



## passion4poodles (Apr 11, 2009)

:cheers2: YOU DID A GREAT JOB!!!:cheers2:


----------

